# Solved: Dual boot Snow Leopard on Mavericks iMac



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 1TB iMac with 8GB RAM running Mavericks, fully updated. My plan is to update Mavericks with Yosemite and have it dual boot with Snow Leopard. 

I've partitioned the HD with a 795.24GB for my main drive to run Yosemite and 204.49GB for Snow Leopard. 

I have the original DVD that came with my Mac with the Snow Leopard installation files on it.

I need to know how to install the Snow Leopard files to the smaller drive as I don't want to overwrite my main drive by mistake. I do have everything on an external drive with Time Machine and a bootable USB, so if I really mess up, I should be able to restore everything, but hope to avoid this.

I want the Snow Leopard drive to run iMovie 9.0.2 which worked perfectly with Snow Leopard but not so smoothly with Mavericks and I've read not at all with Yosemite. I don't like the newer 10.0.5 version so....

Thank you for any help
Peg


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you boot from the Snow Leopard DVD and you are in the installer, there should be a customize button to choose the install locations. (the second partition in your case)

I'm fairly certain SL didn't have the recovery partition functionality yet, so you don't have to worry about the hidden recovery partition that should be on your hard drive also.


----------

